# Coolest Obstacles



## rossbourne14 (May 9, 2010)

lets see some photos of some cool obstacles. whether it be a bridge, wall, or just something that u fancy. :thumbsup:


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

someone here coined this "logzilla". lol. it keeps kicking my azz over and over. its not too tall but its at the top of a small climb, on the edge of a 10' drop off with a lake at the bottom, nd theres a 90 degree left turn right after it.
lookin at it








back side of it


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

This one is called the Infinite Log Ride. It's 3/4" wide at the narrow end.

View attachment 577630


This one is called the Infinite Pain in the A**

View attachment 577631


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> This one is called the Infinite Pain in the A**
> 
> View attachment 577631


Best to attack that one with your snorkel attached.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

both those look pretty damn fun


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

nate. said:


> someone here coined this "logzilla". lol. it keeps kicking my azz over and over. its not too tall but its at the top of a small climb, on the edge of a 10' drop off with a lake at the bottom, nd theres a 90 degree left turn right after it.
> lookin at it
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that? (funny how i can always recognize FL pics).


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Obstacles are the only reason I ride sometimes  I have a few:

the approach:









Looking over:









The other side:









Not sure if it's obstacle, or feature.. or?








(on Poison Spider, en route to Portal - the drop on the other side is several hundred feet. Rider: Ben Nance)

Parking lot in Moab:









Sometimes, walls become obstacles: (arroyo path in ABQ)









Best ones are the ones that surprise you on a new trail, and you just suck it up and dive in:


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

I wish we had stuff like that here.


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

FloridaFish said:


> Where is that? (funny how i can always recognize FL pics).


alafia. its a black extension on the relatively easy north creek trail.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Bad picture, and thats not me, but you get the point.

THis is one of the easier features on this system, but it is incredibly fun due to the speed you can keep through it.

I always try to push it and go faster every time I ride it. coming in at 15+ MPH and pumping through it just feels great


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Lots and lots of variation with these around here. Either in the trail, or as side options. l




































(yes, you gotta' FWO the log to make the corner, and get onto the next log)




































Lots of small droplets here and there,within the flow of the trail. Tight and twisty,with plenty of log crossings, roots, rocks, and techy bits. Lots of chunk. Much is very pedally - we don't have a lot of vert around here, so you have to make your way over/around stuff with less assist from gravity.










This one - you can cross over via the rock pile, or an alternate line has you come across lengthwise a bit on the log before exiting via the rocks, which is what I'm doing here.


















Short and steep rolls, in deceptive pics. Many not very tall, but steep. 













































Spines.



























Fun bits in general. Twisty, chunky, fun.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Are the features in the images above actually obstacles? ... none of the riders in the photos above look as if they they are being hindered or obstructed in any way, shape or form, by these features.

The word "obstacle" and especially the term "cool obstacle" appear to be misnomers ... in respect to those particularly competent riders.

This is a cool obstacle, a dribbling cow. I outran her though. Then after she left ... I climbed back over the fence and recovered my bike. Which I thought was cool.










Warren.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Wild Wassa said:


> Are the features in the images above actually obstacles? ... none of the riders in the photos above look as if they they are being hindered or obstructed in any way, shape or form, by these features.
> 
> The word "obstacle" and especially the term "cool obstacle" appear to be misnomers ... in respect to those particularly competent riders.
> 
> ...


I think some of the posted stuff can still count. Many are more difficult bits of trail than the pics would make them appear, others are just fun. Cool. Whatever. Purely my opinion, but it all comes down to one's interpretation. Some may not be all that hard for some riders, but may be a big challenge mentally for others. Thus the obstacle bit. Some in my pics were the first time for that person making it over/through whatever it is,

My personal biggest obstacles have been some horribly steep and long hike-a-bike sections. Most turned out to be pretty "cool" even though I was *****ing and moaning about them at the time.

And getting treated as a walking salt lick by some mountain sheep in Waterton Canyon a few years back. That was sort of interesting.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Bobby12many said:


> Bad picture, and thats not me, but you get the point.
> 
> THis is one of the easier features on this system, but it is incredibly fun due to the speed you can keep through it.
> 
> I always try to push it and go faster every time I ride it. coming in at 15+ MPH and pumping through it just feels great


Is wheel flex like this normal?

Nice section!


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

I always thought the wallride at Blackrock was a pretty impressive piece of trail-engineering. Also a lot of fun. A 30ft logride entry serves as a "skill filter"


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking at these photos makes me realize how much I suck.


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

I've always wondered about some of the man-made obstacles shown, are they there for fun, or are they there because they're necessary to get through that section of the trail? I'm talking about the wooden teeter-totters built out of planks that have been hauled in, the "wall ride", and the tree trunks that appear to have been propped up on top of what looks like ridable natural ground.

I've always thought "natural" obstacles had more appeal to them. I've ridden all over the world, and have encountered very few man-made obstacles.

I'm not trying to start a war or anything. All this stuff looks awesome. I'm just curious.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

jabrabu said:


> Looking at these photos makes me realize how much I suck.


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

acer66 said:


> Was thinking the same thing


I am not sure if I have the testicular fortitude for some of these obstacles.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Fun stuff I tell yah.
I like trying the log rides & stuff, but not too comfy once things get more than a couple feet off the ground....
This was the coolest bridge I rode...finally on the 3rd time I was at the trail. Pretty high in the middle, & there's a big tree that you have to watch your handlebar on.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Trail Ninja said:


> This one is called the Infinite Log Ride. It's 3/4" wide at the narrow end.
> 
> View attachment 577630
> 
> ...


----------



## wagn (Aug 10, 2010)

jabrabu said:


> Looking at these photos makes me realize how much I suck.


 +1

I know what you mean


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

You've seen it before, if you've been around MTBR for any length of time, but&#8230; I had the opportunity to ride with Aqua this past summer. Dude has skills. I only road about 1% of the stunts he did, but it was worth seeing, and riding with someone that is substantially above your own skill level. I didn't ride this stunt, but I did take the photograph.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

El Salt said:


> You've seen it before, if you've been around MTBR for any length of time, but&#8230; I had the opportunity to ride with Aqua this past summer. Dude has skills. I only road about 1% of the stunts he did, but it was worth seeing, and riding with someone that is substantially above your own skill level. I didn't ride this stunt, but I did take the photograph.


Are you freaking SERIOUS?!?!?! That is insane. I thought it was a trick photo until I noticed the perfectly level horizon in the BG. 

And I second the fact that this thread made me realize I suck at mountain biking. And don't have the balls to get as good as these people.


----------



## RLK (Nov 4, 2009)

I definitely suck at mountain biking. How on earth do y'all learn to ride stuff like that?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Seems like if they had to learn it, they never would, because they'd end up beat to hell or worse and would give up. Has to be natural skill. 

I definitely don't have the stones to even attempt a lot of stuff they're showing here. Rock gardens and log rolls yeah, but elevated skinnies and the like, no way. I have to go to work the next day, you know?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's a lil' rock feature that I think is cool:










It's not challenging to ride, but I think it's cool because I got to help build part of it and because it made the trail more sustainable. It was placed in a low spot that would become a horrendous mud bog after any significant rain, which lead to the typical erosion problems. Half of the low section was dug out to fit each rock individually, and the remaining dirt was used to elevate the tread on the B line that goes around the feature. Fixed a trail problem and added a little bit o' chunk to an otherwise smooth trail: two two birds with one stone. (Well, make that two dozen stones.)

Hey Shark: where is that bridge?


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

antonio said:


> Is wheel flex like this normal?
> 
> Nice section!


I would hope not! (not me in the pic btw)

I have a feeling it is more due to the shoddy camera quality (taken from an automatic hunting camera fixed to a tree) not being able to handle high speed pics.

The best part about this feature is that there is really no limit to how fast you can come into it, and in turn you always seem to come out of it going 5mph faster. If you look at the trail leading into it, there is another tightly banked berm right hand turn as well. Its one of those "lean and flow" sections I love so much


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I definitely don't have big enough attachments to attempt most of that stuff, especially now that I'm almost 50 and just getting back into semi-serious mountain biking after a long hiatus. Things just don't heal like when I was younger. If I get hurt, I'll feel it for a year, or maybe for the rest of my life, so I'm pretty cautious. I also do most of my riding alone, which also makes me more cautious.

Having said that, though, I have made some improvements lately by riding more challenging trails (mostly rock gardens) and just from naturally gaining skills and confidence as I put in the miles. Those of us who can only ride once or twice a week are at a big disadvantage to those who ride almost daily.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Mike Aswell said:


> Trail Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > This one is called the Infinite Log Ride. It's 3/4" wide at the narrow end.
> ...


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

saw this as one serious obstacle http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9684
figured you TTF riders would appreciate this


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> A lot of the built obstacles are made to liven up an otherwise boring ride or to test and improve riding skills in places where the obstacles don't occur naturally.
> 
> Restrictions on where trails can be built, where people are allowed to ride and even insurance liability concerns can dictate what gets built where. A few logs moved around and some stones piled against them, in a lot of places is not considered "man-made" and therefore is allowed, where a properly constructed ladder bridge which is probably a lot safer, is forbidden because the builder may be liable for injuries incurred on that structure.
> 
> I try to build trails that don't need man made structure to be interesting but even if I route the trail to go over or through a natural obstacle it's not technically "natural". Sometimes I find a great feature but I can't put the trail there because I have to have a "chicken" route around it and there isn't one. Some trails just have to have built obstacles to provide a fun ride for everyone.


Good info, thanks!


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

^^^ ska-roo that


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

53119 said:


> saw this as one serious obstacle http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9684
> figured you TTF riders would appreciate this


HOLY SWITCHBACK BATMAN! 1:05 and 1:39. Insane.

But I could ride that trail without gears, suspension, and brakes. Just need an ambulance at the bottom.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

I suck!


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Are you freaking SERIOUS?!?!?! That is insane. I thought it was a trick photo until I noticed the perfectly level horizon in the BG.


It's even more exciting if you know that from the top you don't have a straight shot down the face. you're executing a right turn as you drop in...............


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*A small slice of our WI trail.*

short video.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=646959


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

At one of our local MTB parks:




























And me riding it on my Blacksheep:


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wild Wassa said:


> Are the features in the images above actually obstacles? ... none of the riders in the photos above look as if they they are being hindered or obstructed in any way, shape or form, by these features.
> 
> The word "obstacle" and especially the term "cool obstacle" appear to be misnomers ... in respect to those particularly competent riders.
> 
> ...


I hope you're joking.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Wild Wassa said:


> Are the features in the images above actually obstacles? ... none of the riders in the photos above look as if they they are being hindered or obstructed in any way, shape or form, by these features.
> Warren.


OK.

Obstacle.
View attachment 578038


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Good stuff in here
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=469327&highlight=funner


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's a fun one, just don't try it in the rain


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

A-Ray said:


> Here's a fun one, just don't try it in the rain


I love this one!


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

Nat said:


> Good stuff in here
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=469327&highlight=funner


bad azz:thumbsup:


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's a ramp we built on a new section of trail, the original plan was to bench cut this off camber corner, but the dirt was hard as a rock. We built this out of cedar deadfall laying around the trail, that I split with a chainsaw. What makes it cool is you don't see it until the last second as there is a bermed left hand corner right before it:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Not as gnarly as some of the others but this is a tricky little sucker, "The Great Wall of Murph" with "The Rock of Murph" in front of it.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

A-Ray said:


> Here's a fun one, just don't try it in the rain


Now thats a cool log ride, that actually serves a purpose


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

tunnel fun


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Are you freaking SERIOUS?!?!?! That is insane. I thought it was a trick photo until I noticed the perfectly level horizon in the BG.
> 
> And I second the fact that this thread made me realize I suck at mountain biking. And don't have the balls to get as good as these people.


I was trying to compare the shadows to the backdrop.
must have been taken late in the day or early.
I can't see anything to make it a fake.
I'd like to see a photo of the landing area.
great riding and NOBODY sucks if they're on a mountain bike. It's about having fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

singlesprocket said:


> tunnel fun


I've never seen that tunnel in Bolton


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

pointerDixie214 said:


> ... I thought it was a trick photo until I noticed the perfectly level horizon in the BG...


Looks like a tilt shot to me. Level horizon? Those are mountains, they don't necessarily have to be level. How about the slanted tree?

Cool looking feature though.

<EDIT>EDIT - this looks about right to my untrained eye. Still a rad feature.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Obstacles are fun (unless they're cows)


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

trailtrash said:


> I've never seen that tunnel in Bolton


it's part of the second diefenbunker... 

actually it's part of the watershed, we figure that a 20km plus ride can be had through
a network of tunnels and waterways. we've been piecing it together over the years, though
it can only be done in the winter. this year we are going to try to do it all in one ride.
studded tires and lights a must.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

This is not hard but I think it is cool:









easy to approach, stay on the left and let go. Mind that you don't run into anyone who might be at the bottom.

Another one to roll down:









not hard to approach, but steep enough that brakes won't do any good. Gets steeper towards the bottom. You need a plan for the small rocks, roots and a rut across the trail at the bottom


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

radair said:


> Looks like a tilt shot to me. Level horizon? Those are mountains, they don't necessarily have to be level. How about the slanted tree?
> 
> Cool looking feature though.
> 
> <EDIT>EDIT - this looks about right to my untrained eye. Still a rad feature.


I will grant you that there is a certain bit of creative license going on with the shot, but no your version is NOT correct. Here is a shot with the horizon (and no PS magic) horizontal. The thing about this stunt is, the photograph shows the easy part. You need to see what you have to ride in order to get to the roll in, that is the friggn' crazy part.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

pointerDixie214 said:


> And I second the fact that this thread made me realize I suck at mountain biking. And don't have the balls to get as good as these people.


Trust me, I was fully "schooled" on this ride. Aqua, and many, many others, are pure masters. We had a great time riding with him this past summer. It is ALWAYS good to ride with others above your on level.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

El Salt said:


> I will grant you that there is a certain bit of creative license going on with the shot, but no your version is NOT correct. Here is a shot with the horizon (and no PS magic) horizontal. The thing about this stunt is, the photograph shows the easy part. You need to see what you have to ride in order to get to the roll in, that is the friggn' crazy part.


I dig his "Huffy" frame :thumbsup: and ya, cool feature.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just saw the "Huffy" sticker on there. Actually not a terrible idea.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

the many many many natural boulder "snake runs" @ Nicolet Roche are fantastically fun too...

this is my favorite lil section;


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Are you freaking SERIOUS?!?!?! That is insane. I thought it was a trick photo until I noticed the perfectly level horizon in the BG.
> 
> And I second the fact that this thread made me realize I suck at mountain biking. And don't have the balls to get as good as these people.


Hey I know that rock!!!! good times, good ride, great host too!


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is one that I think is pretty cool. It freaks you out since it is at the end of a very fast section, you can't see the backside at all so it looks like a huge jump (in an otherwise all XC trail).


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Iceman69 said:


> Hey I know that rock!!!! good times, good ride, great host too!


Excellent photo, excellent stunt


----------



## deranged (May 2, 2006)

DavidR1 said:


> Here is one that I think is pretty cool. It freaks you out since it is at the end of a very fast section, you can't see the backside at all so it looks like a huge jump (in an otherwise all XC trail).


There's something like that end the end of one of the trails here in Ohio, only horribly constructed out of logs and it actually is a jump. :nono: All the rest of the log rides and ramps on the trail have a backside, alas this one does not, found that out too late. :madmax:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

the Great Wall of Clemson


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

radair said:


> Obstacles are fun (unless they're cows)


bottom photo looks familiar is that on the river trail?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

nickcarll said:


> bottom photo looks familiar is that on the river trail?


Yes, Portland, ME river trail. The others were shot in North Conway, NH area


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

heartland said:


> Hey Shark: where is that bridge?


Sorry forgot to mention that part.
It's at Rum Village in South Bend IN.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

brado1 said:


> the Great Wall of Clemson


Wow that's gotten bigger since I was there last.


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

trailtrash said:


> I was trying to compare the shadows to the backdrop.
> must have been taken late in the day or early.
> I can't see anything to make it a fake.
> I'd like to see a photo of the landing area.
> great riding and NOBODY sucks if they're on a mountain bike. It's about having fun.:thumbsup:


somewhere there is helmet cam footage of someone riding this section. It is insane, and the pic is definitely real. The run in is tricky as well.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

This one's kinda fun-not a hard logpile in itself but the choke point of the trees makes it look intimidating on approach.










Exit:










It's at Fort Custer in Battle Creek Michigan.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Iceman69 said:


> Hey I know that rock!!!! good times, good ride, great host too!


Where is this shot?


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Cow Huck!*

......


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Hahaha, that might belong under the "smelliest obstacles" thread.

I never get tired of seeing the lines on that bike. Is it as sweet today as when it was new?


----------



## Rhinofly (Aug 30, 2010)

El Salt said:


> You've seen it before, if you've been around MTBR for any length of time, but&#8230; I had the opportunity to ride with Aqua this past summer. Dude has skills. I only road about 1% of the stunts he did, but it was worth seeing, and riding with someone that is substantially above your own skill level. I didn't ride this stunt, but I did take the photograph.


I love this: he is clipped in and the Huffy sticker on a Turner...does that make it a Tuffy? A pink Tuffy yet. I am gonna shamelessly steal that idea. But where do I get a Huffy sticker?


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

this is a downhill rock wall that I built a small ladder section to get down with.

This is a large rock that we turned into a berm

this is the approach

this is the exit


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry , I don't know why Imageshack turns them.
you'll just have to lean your head to the side


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Aquaholic said:


> ......


Holy cow!

Did you ride up the cow or that one huge bunny hop??


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The top of the mountain.

MTBP


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Sub'd. These are awesome. Keep them coming!


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> *Cow Huck*


Winner! 
Even though the landing looks a bit sketchy; and check out that titanium frame.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

jabrabu said:


> Looking at these photos makes me realize how much I suck.


I'm glad to find out Im not the only one


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

*Wood*

Here's some features we've built locally- all are legal.

Intermediate coaster (Duthie Hill)









Advanced Coaster (Duthie Hill)









Longer ladder section with roller, small and mid size drop options:









































Curvy log ride:

















Wall ride at Colonnade:


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

Iceman69 said:


> Hey I know that rock!!!! good times, good ride, great host too!


SO awesome! It looks like the hairy part is getting yourself situated as you turn onto the roller. Bad ass! Where is it?


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

Wiminz and beer are the coolest obstacles to riding.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Pabs said:


> Wiminz and beer are the coolest obstacles to riding.


¡Usted tiene razón en el dinero, cabron!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

The "Ditch Gap"


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Picture....


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Fun Log-Over on Dr. J. Trail, North Park, PA (Me in the middle of pathetic 1st ride down said trail LOL - swear it got better later on)









Rainbow bridge on Dr. J. Trail, North Park, PA (Not me riding)









Thanks and props to Jon Pratt for both photos.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice Jedi!

An obstacle this year was the huge two hour breakfasts.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Old Skool Obstacle Love*

I love this thread! All of it. Best Passion hit since the Steep thread! East Coast and West Coast technical love! Aqua, El Salt, love those shots! Miss your posts on the Turner board from a while back.

I went digging to see if I have any pics of me riding any fun stuff... and nope, except for these two from when I was... in HS, circa '85-86, on my old Fisher Mountainbikes Competition (worked my little ass off for that bike.) Now it's in a museum!

Anyway, these are barely technical features by today's standards, but in 1985 it was ballzy.

Sorry for the crappy pics, taken on god knows what kind of old Kodak 110 camera. This was in Central Park, around when bikes were banned on any unpaved trails. No comment on the sign there.

And regarding how you learn to ride obstacles like you see in this thread? Well, like anything in life, you learn by doing! And then doing it again! Back then we would just ride through the park trying to clean anything we could... Good times. :thumbsup:


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

I just found this last week!


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

This natural staircase is pretty cool. I know its been ridden, but I always say "maybe next time". Hard to get the scale, but each "step" is 3 - 4 foot wide.


----------



## deranged (May 2, 2006)

B-Mac said:


> Fun Log-Over on Dr. J. Trail, North Park, PA (Me in the middle of pathetic 1st ride down said trail LOL - swear it got better later on)
> 
> View attachment 580465


That a Ridgeback riding buddy?


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

B-Mac said:


> Fun Log-Over on Dr. J. Trail, North Park, PA (Me in the middle of pathetic 1st ride down said trail LOL - swear it got better later on)
> 
> Rainbow bridge on Dr. J. Trail, North Park, PA (Not me riding)
> 
> View attachment 580466


Hey that's me! I am the guy that also has a blue Highline. Although in that picture that is not my bike, I was testing out a buddy's new Jedi.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

nate. said:


> alafia. its a black extension on the relatively easy north creek trail.


I remember riding that a while back. Almost fell in the lake, wasn't expecting the turn right after.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Little feature at the bottom of Mill D


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)

wonderful work guys and gals...as well as riding, this makes me want to get back out on the trails and make some funky stuff.


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

Lev said:


> Little feature at the bottom of Mill D


Great pics. What kind of helmet is that?


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's a sweet logride from Kingdom Trails.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

dadstoy said:


> Great pics. What kind of helmet is that?


Thanks. It's a Fox helmet. I forget the model name


----------



## San Marcos (Feb 9, 2011)

Love seeing all of these obstacles.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

I know this spot... Secret Mikes. When you approach it, it looks like you are going to launch into the valley below.









This one lasted all of 10 days or so before someone tore it down:

















And these ones have rotted away


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

30 ft. double.










The gap.










GoPro video still hucking the double.










The double on my DH race run.










Road gap.










It's a high speed hit.










GoPro video still hucking the raod gap.










15 ft. drop.










Side view of the drop.










Ditch gap.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Local rock feature that kicks my butt every time...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Flume ride anyone?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

singlesprocket said:


> tunnel fun


We used to do that when I was a kid....tunnel was smaller and ran about 2 miles...

In the middle somesort of pipe ran across at head height, just waiting to take out the careless...

I got a bad case of blood posining in that tunnel.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

CraigCreekRider said:


> This natural staircase is pretty cool. I know its been ridden, but I always say "maybe next time". Hard to get the scale, but each "step" is 3 - 4 foot wide.


I also have a natural staircase at a local trail. (I didnt take the pic, I found it online)









I always used to say, "maybe next time" until one day I was like.. what the heck. Danger is what mtbing is all about. So i went for it. I did great until I took the last drop. As my bike was leaning more frontwards than i thought it would, I pressed the front brake a little too hard... you know how is goes....OTB

Its tough cuz you cant really land clean, the trail just gets even steeper with roots and rocks waiting for you once you land.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Probably not the "coolest" but one I always enjoy riding


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

Aquaholic said:


> ......


I think "Hucking a dead cow" needs to replace the phrase "beating a dead horse"


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

Some where in Carolina.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

my kids turn.


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 23, 2008)

Dragon's Molar on the BCGB, Austin, Tejas
Pretty easy, but really cool. The boulders stack up at 50+ degree angles between the trees. 
I will def post more, this is a great thread!










I can't believe how narrow my bars were on my old steed (Cannondale Gemini 36lb beast).


----------



## San Marcos (Feb 9, 2011)

hunrugger said:


> Dragon's Molar on the BCGB, Austin, Tejas
> Pretty easy, but really cool. The boulders stack up at 50+ degree angles between the trees.
> I will def post more, this is a great thread!


Hey hunrugger! Could you explain where on BCGB that is? Thanks allot!


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 23, 2008)

Crazy landowners!


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 23, 2008)

San Marcos said:


> Hey hunrugger! Could you explain where on BCGB that is? Thanks allot!


Barton Creek Greenbelt. That's on a section that has a filter feature before it, the feature diverts 99% of the traffic away, so if you know the greenbelt, you may not actually know the Dragon's Teeth section.

Are you from San Marcos, as in Hays County, TX?


----------



## San Marcos (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea im in San Marcos, TX. Only about 35 min drive!

Iv only gotten to spend a few days riding the trails but cant wait to spend more


----------



## jyoder (May 18, 2010)

"The Cradle" at Vultures Knob in Ohio


__
https://flic.kr/p/3003772563


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Don't have any shots of me riding this since I usually end up biking solo, but here are the Moonrocks near Davis, WV. They're a lot of fun; great traction on the sandstone, but the riding is challenging due to the always constant ruts running through the rock. Still, some awesome scenery of geology in action.


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

pixelninja said:


> Local rock feature that kicks my butt every time...


Cool to see a pic of Hall Ranch. No one feature there is as committing as some of the other posts here; but that ~3/4 mile climb is darn sustained and techy. I really wanted to clean it before I moved away from the area. Came close but a lapse of concentration on a really insignificant section and I dabbed.
Good stuff, nice thread!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

El Salt said:


> You've seen it before, if you've been around MTBR for any length of time, but&#8230; I had the opportunity to ride with Aqua this past summer. Dude has skills. I only road about 1% of the stunts he did, but it was worth seeing, and riding with someone that is substantially above your own skill level. I didn't ride this stunt, but I did take the photograph.


It looks like this picture was taken at a little tilt. That bush or little tree is tilted to the right. And if you look where the blue sky meets the lighter color haze, it's at the same angle as the bush is. Where the sky meets the haze, that sould have some roundness to it but the right and left side should be flat, but it's not. Also, that rock has been riden a lot, you can see a path that has been worn into the rock. If it has a good runout that rock would be easy to ride. But, still, it's a really great picture.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Iceman69 said:


> Hey I know that rock!!!! good times, good ride, great host too!


Oh yeah, piece of cake.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*My two favs*

From a long time ago. Both pictures were taken at different times in the woods of North Vancouver, BC. Good times every time!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I think the coolest ones are the latest you've checked off the list. The first 3 in this clip are new and part of the 5 I checked off my list over the weekend. I even went up and sessioned them again today.:thumbsup: 





Left line new hits from Todd Melton on Vimeo.


----------



## hydewildman (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow, i wish we had some stuff like that around here.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

hydewildman said:


> Wow, i wish we had some stuff like that around here.


Go build it son. These weren't around 2 years ago, just takes lots of work (3 people built everything in the vid).


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

This one is kinda cool, too 










Marko


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's one obstacle I think is pretty cool.

The notch on LPS Moab.


----------



## bionicman (Nov 6, 2009)

Aquaholic said:


> ......


  :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

JustMtnB44 said:


> Hey that's me! I am the guy that also has a blue Highline. Although in that picture that is not my bike, I was testing out a buddy's new Jedi.


I bumped into you that day - your buddy was tearing it up on that Jedi. I saw him boost over the rainbow bridge without breaking a sweat. Looking forward to some North Park/Dr. J. goodness pretty soon!


----------



## rhale (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are some amazing photos!


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

It seems like here in the Bay Area when a tree falls in the trail someone removes it.
On the east coast some one just piles up other small broken limbs and rocks on either side of it and you get to ride over it until it gradually rots and disappears back into the forest.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Love the Davis MoonRocks!*



Judd97 said:


> Don't have any shots of me riding this since I usually end up biking solo, but here are the Moonrocks near Davis, WV.


Wow, blast from the past! I used to race down in Davis in the late 80's ('87 NORBA Nationals !) and I remember racing down those moonrock steps. Loved it! Even on my full rigid ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

problematiks said:


> This one is kinda cool, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bend, on the way upto whoops?


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

redmr2_man said:


> bend, on the way upto whoops?


That's the one  
Whoops is a really fun little trail, too, by the way.

Marko


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

*Copper Harbor, MI*









Cannot leave Copper Harbor, MI out of this thread.


----------



## GrannyMSG (Mar 22, 2011)

that flumes video is INSANE


----------



## BadKarma145 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not worthy!


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

KRob said:


> Here's one obstacle I think is pretty cool.
> 
> The notch on LPS Moab.


*One of these days I'm gonna* see someone *ride the notch.*


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

love riding me some jackwagons


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

Not really sure what kind of snake this one actually was, but it was 5' easy. He was on the crest of the "Noose" which is a section of the Comite River trail here
in the Republic of West Florida. This would typically be a bunny hop situation but I just didn't have the momentum at this point in the trail.


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

*Timber rattlesnakes.*









Interrupted these two in Pisgah. He was none to happy.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

*Just a few in my area..*


----------



## zgjp82 (Jan 24, 2011)

SteveF said:


> This one's kinda fun-not a hard logpile in itself but the choke point of the trees makes it look intimidating on approach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man I dont have any photos but I ride there A LOT! That is actually the easiest obstacle I don't have the picture of my fav but it is just after the highway.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Edge Loop


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

Fusion said:


> I heard someone ate it on the Widow Maker recently. Fell off the top and hurt themselves pretty bad. Not sure what the exact injury was but heard that some bones broke.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

eauxgod said:


> Not really sure what kind of snake this one actually was, but it was 5' easy. He was on the crest of the "Noose" which is a section of the Comite River trail here
> in the Republic of West Florida. This would typically be a bunny hop situation but I just didn't have the momentum at this point in the trail.


This is not a cool obstacle. I would be scared to take a spill in the bushes with these guys slithering around. good grief!!! you could try and bunny hop them, but what if they are long ways on the trail??


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Cucucachu said:


> *One of these days I'm gonna* see someone *ride the notch.*


One of these days I'm going to _ride_ the notch (I hope. I think.... I'm pretty sure).

Here's a good video of lots of folks cleaning the notch. A few good crashes too.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

KRob said:


> One of these days I'm going to _ride_ the notch (I hope. I think.... I'm pretty sure).


I have the same thoughts. One of these days...


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

KRob said:


> One of these days I'm going to _ride_ the notch (I hope. I think.... I'm pretty sure).
> 
> Here's a good video of lots of folks cleaning the notch. A few good crashes too.


Now I know what the term tree hugger really refers to.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

The line you need to take is pretty obvious.I'd say the main problem is the traction and possibly being there on the right day (after some rain so it washes off the dust of the rocks).I was there only once and it was so dusty even the easy (upper, up to the turn) part was a handful.Needless to say I didn't ride it (beginning of a road trip, new bike,... and on and on the excuses go  ).KRob tried it a couple of times but no success.

Marko


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

problematiks said:


> The line you need to take is pretty obvious.I'd say the main problem is the traction and possibly being there on the right day (after some rain so it washes off the dust of the rocks).I was there only once and it was so dusty even the easy (upper, up to the turn) part was a handful.Needless to say I didn't ride it (beginning of a road trip, new bike,... and on and on the excuses go  ).KRob tried it a couple of times but no success.
> 
> Marko


Ditto on the traction comment. I think the last time I was there it was so covered in sand I didn't even attempt it..... OTOH there's a guy cleaning it with snow and ice on it in that video so I guess it depends on your skills.

My best attempt was at the Turner Homer Convention 3-4 years ago on an RFX demo with 2.5" sticky-E Nevagals and good conditions. I made it down to the crux move and through but picked a line that was too far up on that slanted rock on the right and slid out. Not wanting damage a bike that wasn't mine I gave up.

I've probably attempted it 10-12 times in three or four different trips over the past 4 years but like marko points out, it's in quite a remote area.... you're on a biking vacation.... and your desire to get hurt is lower than normal making risk-taking a little sketchier than usual.

All excuses, I know, but dang good ones.


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

*?*



NashVis said:


> Cannot leave Copper Harbor, MI out of this thread.


Is this the same trail doubling back on itself?
looks awesome


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

KRob said:


> Ditto on the traction comment. I think the last time I was there it was so covered in sand I didn't even attempt it..... OTOH there's a guy cleaning it with snow and ice on it in that video so I guess it depends on your skills.
> 
> My best attempt was at the Turner Homer Convention 3-4 years ago on an RFX demo with 2.5" sticky-E Nevagals and good conditions. I made it down to the crux move and through but picked a line that was too far up on that slanted rock on the right and slid out. Not wanting damage a bike that wasn't mine I gave up.
> 
> ...


My sediment entirely. I was on a road trip with 4 or 5 more days to ride, so not up to a risk-taking level that might ultimately have me sidelined for the remaining trip. It didn't look too much tougher than a few obstacles close to home.

The other obstacle on Porc Rim that gets me is at the other end of Porc Rim often referred to as Lower Bodybag. I've seen someone ride it, but can't see myself cleaning it.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

soccerdude said:


> I heard someone ate it on the Widow Maker recently. Fell off the top and hurt themselves pretty bad. Not sure what the exact injury was but heard that some bones broke.


Ouch, hope the person will be alright. The first time I hit that obstacle, a board broke and stopped me in my tracks, had to get off the bike and hand it down to a bud as I wasn't going to chance breaking my wrist again, nor any other bones.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I built this small ladder bridge in my woods to get my son stoked on riding obstacles.


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

Dover said:


> Is this the same trail doubling back on itself?
> looks awesome


Yes - it was just built last year (I think). Great stuff up there copperharbortrails.org


----------

